# Transmission Rebuild



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Anybody know of a good place to get the transmission rebuilt in the Miami area? Or is this something I could try and tackle myself? I looked into a rebuilding thread and it looks very confusing but doable. 

Also, what is around the average price to pay to have it rebuilt?


----------

